# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  اوكي  بالانجليزي

## غربة الدنيا

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
حبيت اسالكم عن كلمة بالانجليزي كيف طريقة كتابتها..؟؟
عن كلمة اوكي 
OK 
اكتبها كيف ..؟؟
كذا ولا بنقطة O.kولا فاصلة 
كيف..؟ ابي الطريقة الصحيحية في كتابتها
وشكرا لتعاونكم معي

----------


## ->المجهول<-

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
الكلمة طبعا إنجليزية وهي اختصار للمدينة الأمريكية أولد كندرهوك الواقعة في ولاية نيويورك في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. سبب شيوع هذه الكلمة أنه ترشح مرة للرئاسة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ابن هذه المدينة وأسمه مارتن فان بودين. هذا الرجل استخدم عبارة (انتخبوا ابن أولد كندرهوك) في حملته الانتخابية، ثم اختصرت هذه العبارة إلى: (انتخبوا ابن O.K.) وكان المؤيدون له يهتفون: O.K .O.K. حتى أصبح هذا اللفظ يعني الموافقة والقبول والجدير بالذكر أن مارتن فان بودين نجح في الانتخابات الرئاسية، وربما كان هذا اللفظ سببا من أسباب نجاحه.إذن أعتقد تكتب O.K. بالنقطأتمنى أني ما قصرتاخوك المجهول

----------


## المستجير

الشىء الذى اراه دائما انها تكتب ok بدون نقطه

----------


## توأم الفرح

اوكي تكتب .. okay ..

وللإختصار .. o.k

see u 

tooooom

----------

